# Family Spring Break - Lake Belton!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

My family had reservations to Lake Livingston State Park Thurs-Sun, and planned to fish the Spring Fling White Bass Tournament. When my good friend Bruce canceled the tourney and the weather forecast was 100% Thursday and nasty Friday, I started looking elsewhere to camp. Everything was booked except a shelter on a lake I've been wanting to fish for a long time, Lake Belton. I was a little nervous about the park and the lake. The lake is 12' low and a park with an opening on spring break must have issues... 
We arrived Thursday and someone must have cancelled their reservations, because this was one of the nicest parks we have ever stayed in. It was clean and had several amenities! The park is Cedar Ridge and I highly recommend it for the family. 
We launched Thursday evening and ran all of the way south and found a 30-40' flat with a small school of undersized fish on it. For the most part it was blank on the graph (no bait and few fish). We caught fish but they were about 8-10". The next day was our day to fish, so we packed a lunch and headed out around 11:30am. We ventured north and just after pulling out of the marina found a good school of fish and bait next to the channel. We caught several undersized hybrids and a few keeper whites. The wind picked up and we got hungry, so we moved further up the lake to get out of the wind and eat our lunch. 
After lunch we ventured further up the lake until I got nervous. It was getting shallow and trees were becoming more prevalent. Just as I was about to turn around I spotted a few surface splashes and I quickly boated over and threw a line with my son! We quickly boated 2 nice hybrids and then the school went down. We anchored over them and my family caught well over 100 fish! Most of them were 14-17" hybrids with a few keeper whites and 8 keeper hybrids to 23". We caught fish till we were wore out! It was a blast and I feel really good about putting my family on a new lake! My daughter was complaining of a bruised stomach from setting the hook and reeling in so many fish the next day! Ha! Love seeing her jig a slab and setting the hook! Too cute! 
We will definitely be going back one day looking for big ones! I think the big girls are up further north trying to spawn. Every fish caught was a skinny male. Fish were caught on slabs, flukes, rattle traps, and crappie jigs with techniques learned by Lake Livingston Adventures. Thanks again and again guys!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice fish! I've crossed that lake many times and wondered about the fishing. May have to check it out sometime!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Yall had a great time. Happy to know, that lake is LOADED. I can't wait to hit a lake tomorrow. Congrats Big D! 
Looks like the family had a blast too!!!
I would enjoy a sore stomach like that


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I love to fish that lake...tons of white bass and some excellent hybrids. Its just a long haul up there or I would go there more often.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Great job !!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Love that lake, my deer lease is bout 10 min from there and we go out there every chance we get. Havent fished it yet, but very clean lake to chill at and take a dip after all the work is done in the summer. Congrats on the nice haul!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like you and the family had a great time. Congrats on a fine job.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

What a way to end Spring Break!

Fried uuuuuup with homemade tarter and fries!










And Big Red Floats for dessert!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow! Glad to hear you got into them! Looks like everyone had a great time all around. Can't beat that freshly caught fish for dinner!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My grandparents lived on the lake in Morgan's Point. Since my grandparents have passed my parents still have the house. I've been going to that lake for 40 years. My grandfather used to keep his boat in the marina at Cedar Ridge. He never took it out. Just sit in it and crappie fish. We did the same when we were young. Now I enjoy taking my kids there several times a year.

The striper, hybrid and white bass fishing is excellent. I can remember hardly seeing a boat on the lake during a holiday weekend. Now it gets pretty crowded but nothing like the lakes around Houston.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome vacation for your family. Congrats on the fish catching!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*you aint the only one catching ,,,*

check me out buddy


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg nice family outing.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Love to see the kids catch some fish.And the best part is when they complain about the pain from catching them.It just gives you a good feeling as a Dad ,That you made that happen.Great job Big D.I got to go try that lake out,I'm tired of the muddy water.


----------

